# Can two neutered males live together?



## caressfromgod (Aug 4, 2012)

I know that two non-neutered males will fight if I put them together, but I was really wanting a second hedgehog. Its next to impossible to get a girl in my area for some reason, but I already have a boy. (I'm serious, I've been trying to get a girl for months, and have watched a good number of boys go on and off the market.) He's a sweetie named Mal, and he's very litter trained. I'm even to the point that I can let him mostly roam free in my room. If I got Mal fixed, would another male be an option? Would it be better if they were both fixed? Would they still eventually fight even if both are neutered?

Yes I am aware that some of it will rely on particular personalities, we can't really predict that one beforehand. I'm more worried about them loving each other for a month or two and then one of them deciding to go all manly and aggressive and attacking the other one. They would have ample space, so I'm not worried about over crowding stress. I'm moveing into a room where Mal can be a free hog and the other would stay in his old cage until I was sure about personality and behavior issues. (And litter training)

So here we are at the direct question:

Neutered+Neutered VS Neutered+NonNeutered

Is it possible, or should I just give up now? What are your thoughts?


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not expert but I wouldn't think neutering them or him would make a difference on whether or not they can be housed together. My personal opinion would be no but maybe someone with more experience would know better than me. That would just be my gut feeling.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd probably be safer to have two males than a male and female - even when you're being careful, it's very easy to have an "oops" and end up with an accidental pregnancy. No matter what gender your second hedgehog is, you won't be able to house them together. Males shouldn't be in a cage together, neutered or not, and really, most hedgehogs shouldn't be in a cage together. There are exceptions to that (mom & a daughter, sisters, hedgehogs that were raised together, etc.), but for the most part, you want to keep them separate to avoid mating, fights, and injuries. It's easier to keep an eye on each hedgehog in terms of health, activity, and food/water consumption when they're on their own too.

That said, if you can't keep them separated except for when you're around (and not even then, if they end up not liking each other), then you probably shouldn't get a second hedgehog at all. If you'll be able to keep them in separate cages and you're prepared for the possibility of separate play/cuddle times, etc. then it'd be fine to get another male. I'd still avoid a female though, unless you're willing to keep Mal in a cage except for cuddle times - hedgehogs are very good at getting into cages sometimes, and even if he can't get in, being around a female could stress them both out if he's free-range and able to be around her cage a lot.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason for not housing two hedgehogs together isn't about the hormones (in this case, testosterone) causing conflict, so whether two males are neutered isn't going to make a difference. Males are more likely to fight than females because of the testosterone which can make them territorial, but there's risk there regardless, even for females. Unless it's two hedgehogs that are housed together from the beginning (starting when they're weaned, or soon after), it's better to only have them interact during supervised playtime. The issue is that hedgehogs are solitary by nature, and they like to have their own space. When you take a hedgehog that's been solitary for much of its life, and suddenly it's in an enclosure with another hedgehog and forced to share that space, that's where the conflict can come from. Fighting in fixed males may be less likely because it's not driven by hormones, but there's still too much of a chance that it will happen. And of course, those things always happen when no one is there to intervene, and they can become deadly very quickly. Two very mild-mannered and fixed males might get along perfectly fine, but it's about assessing that risk, evaluating the personalities, and deciding whether or not you want to take the chance. If it were me, I wouldn't.


----------



## caressfromgod (Aug 4, 2012)

Aha, yes. That is a wonderful answer to my question. Thank you Moxieberry! I know that with many animals getting neutered nearly abolishes aggression issues. If it'll do nothing more than stress out my Mal, then I guess I'll have to settle for getting doves (my other lingering idea). He'd like the noise anyway. Am I the only the only owner owner that has a hedgie that likes ambient noise? He gets more irritable when things are to quiet for to long. That's kinda why I wanted a friend for him... He seems upset by being in a quiet room all day.

But he hasn't seen another hedgie since he left his litter mates, so he'll have to remain alone.

Thanks again!


----------



## caressfromgod (Aug 4, 2012)

Just so that no one worries about my hedgie... I'm getting a pair of doves instead of another hedgie. =)


----------

